# Massachusetts (ok, RI and maybe CT, too)...



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

The Edaville Railroad in Carver, MA is beginning a new event.

Edaville is starting a new tradition, featuring an enchanted stroll through a garden of artfully carved jack-o’-lanterns, complete with atmospheric music and professional lighting -- in a newly opened part of the park most have never walked in. Ride the train, enjoy unlimited use of all amusement rides, and celebrate Halloween in a fun yet safe environment. Guests are encouraged to dress the Halloween part, and kids in costume can trick-or-treat at specially marked stations throughout the park.

According to www.villafanestudios.com , Ray Villafane-that pumpkin carver extraordinaire, will be at Edaville participating in the event. We will be going.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

realllllly...thats interesting, sorry i just stumbled onto this. i was just up at king richards faire on saturday and saw the Edaville Railroad signs and thought about the last time i went there...i guess it'll be soon. good find! thanks!


----------

